# Trip to Port St Joe, Feb 2017



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 28, 2017)

Thinking about running down for a couple days on the beach around Feb 18th.  I am considering booking a trip out with Doghouse Charters with Dylan.  With only 2 on the boat, I was wondering if anyone else would be down around then and wanted to share the trip?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 30, 2017)

Inshore or offshore and how much per person?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 30, 2017)

We thought about just staying in the bay or right outside the bay.  Probably go after sheepshead, pompano and such.  I am waiting for Kenny to get back with me on availability and cost.

Thanks
Pappy


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 30, 2017)

Wife loves to fish too. 
Let me know the particulars, we may be up for a quick trip.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 30, 2017)

Will do


----------



## jdgator (Jan 30, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Thinking about running down for a couple days on the beach around Feb 18th.  I am considering booking a trip out with Doghouse Charters with Dylan.  With only 2 on the boat, I was wondering if anyone else would be down around then and wanted to share the trip?



I fished with doghouse charters years ago. We loaded the box with red snapper, grouper, and triggerfish. Capt. Kenny ran the boat. Is Dylan his son?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 30, 2017)

Dylan is my son.  He is 14. We went out with Kenny 2 years ago and Dylan has the itch to go again.  Kenny says they are starting to catch a few hybrid and stripers in the intercoastal now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny's website

http://www.doghousecharterspsj.com/


----------

